# Simple service visit gone bad... (L)



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

ride365 said:


> *that's a pretty rough story. in a way it reminded me of this story, even though i'm in no way implying any of it was your fault...
> 
> bucket of bricks *


Actually, this story is an urban legend. Check out 
this link and select 'The Bricklayer'.

While it is an urban legend, it's truly one of the funniest stories I've ever heard....

We now return to your regular programming....


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Andawyr said:


> *
> Actually, this story is an urban legend. *


actually i thought that was clear from the url, the site's name, and the sub header on the page's title, but i'm sorry for not explicitly saying so.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Contact the BBB, the State Attourney General, file complaints. Then contact BMWNA and send them copies. That's just total BS!


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

ride365 said:


> *
> 
> actually i thought that was clear from the url, the site's name, and the sub header on the page's title, but i'm sorry for not explicitly saying so.  *


Duh, I'm a dork :lmao:

Missed everything. Just read the story.

Man, it's too early. However, it is time to call the dealership for an update :thumb:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Contact the BBB, the State Attourney General, file complaints. Then contact BMWNA and send them copies. That's just total BS! *


I am soooo over it now. Actually I have been laughing since I wrote this rant! It really helped, hehe. I mean, it is so pathetic and stupid it's funny.

Thinking about it...

You can not lock the keys in the car so here is my theory...

The kid is holding onto the door handle while washing the side skirt (better than getting wet on the ground huh?) It breaks (I wish I could have been there, hehe) and he hits the ground. Now he is standing in his managers office with road pebbles on 1/2 his chest and my handle in his hand. Can you imagine? This is too funny!

I only whish my car was one of the fan recalls cuz 1.5 hours of idle with the A/C on could have done it! I would be screaming! I mean, broken handle AND car on fire!! LOL :lmao:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Actually you COULD lock them in there while it's running, but not without wanting to lock them in. IE hitting the lock button with the door close and then hitting the window up button while quickly retracting your arm!


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

bol said:


> *Actually you COULD lock them in there while it's running, but not without wanting to lock them in. IE hitting the lock button with the door close and then hitting the window up button while quickly retracting your arm! *


... while standing on the door handle


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

LilE man, sorry to hear about your troubles.

what is it with these dealers. And believe me, its not just a BMWNA thing. The UK dealers are just as incompetent and arrogant, it really does degrade the BMW experience. The cars are so good the dealers can kinda get away with being useless.

Hope the car comes back OK


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

ChetG said:


> *LilE man, sorry to hear about your troubles.
> 
> what is it with these dealers. And believe me, its not just a BMWNA thing. The UK dealers are just as incompetent and arrogant, it really does degrade the BMW experience. The cars are so good the dealers can kinda get away with being useless.
> 
> Hope the car comes back OK *


Thanx ChetG... but it din't --> This sux


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Wow, I feel your pain. My keys were locked in as well, and they couldn't get my door open. They tried *radio frequency*, since most things on the BMW are radio controlled (so they say!). You know, when they give you that survey after your service, that's the only way to voice how you feel. If they get bad rankings, they don't get their dealer bonus. I guess BMWNA changed the way the dealers get their money. It's not so much the money made from selling cars, it's the customer satisfaction survey that matters. So gents, ladies....we must use this to our advantage.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Can we say resurrection?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Can we say resurrection? *


hallelujah!!


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

wait, it is impossible to lock your keys in the our cars? hmm, let me experiment tonight to see...

anyway, what a horror story! my experiences have been anything but rosey, but they pale in comparison next to yours... sheesh! def. burn them in their ratings and don't ever go back there-- and post who the dealer is so that none of us will make the mistake of going there...

last week i got my car back from a 1-day service and the car had MUD on the tires and on the body. granted, it was raining a little that day, but mud???? and the car was driven about 5 miles. and there was mud/dirt on my dead pedal too. and they didn't wash the car, which they usually do, so i picked up a muddy car. and they didn't take care of my "clunky shifting" issue, or the rear suspension squeak issue. AND they gave me a scary cavalier rental. f* that, i'm going to another dealer next time-- i only went there cos i bought my car there and i'm supposed to get a BMW loaner. my a$$. i'm gonna give rallye or oyster bay a chance next time... until then, habberstad will be burnt on their ratings when BMWNA calls.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

325ci.com, your rear squeak has been nailed down as an "intrinsic characteristic" of the car, or more specifically the parking brake (drum brake). I had my dealership fool around with that a bit and it didn't make a damn bit of difference. :tsk: 

Drives me nuts!


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Can we say resurrection? *


hehe.. my bad :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> hehe.. my bad :angel: *


No you can update us on your alignment here :thumbup:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> No you can update us on your alignment here :thumbup: *


OK.. Appt on Friday (10/11/2002 - in case this is resurrected again in like 2004  )

Will post the outcome.


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

bol said:


> *Actually you COULD lock them in there while it's running, but not without wanting to lock them in. IE hitting the lock button with the door close and then hitting the window up button while quickly retracting your arm! *


Actually, you _can_ lock the keys in the car. Here's how:

Wash guy drives the car with the door open. Auto-lock kicks in and lock pin goes down. He leaves the engine running, gets out of the car, and shuts the door.

Ask me how I know 

You know what though? I think the door automatically unlocks if the car has been idling for x amount of time.


----------

